# This Could Tempt Me Into Another Pop-Up...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I stumbled across this little gem while doing some research for one of my architecture classes...










The "Opera" is a new European designed and built tent trailer that is scheduled to find it's way to our shores later this year. Inspired by the Sydney Opera House in Sydney, Australia, the Opera features a stainless steel, hardwood and leather interior. The Opera is said to include every whistle and bell imaginable. And at $48,000 it should!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I stumbled across this little gem while doing some research for one of my architecture classes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Really Cool to look at but I am liking our 250rs a lot. I think you can get a lot of Outback or a couple of Outbacks for that price.

Beside I think there would be more set-up time which makes less time for camping fun.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Neat!

Sortof hard to figure out what part folds and what doesn't but interesting....


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll bet if a stiff wind came up, you could fly to your next campsite!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Neat looking. Id love to sit and watch them set it up...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Even if you set it up wrong, nobody can tell!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dhdb said:


> Even if you set it up wrong, nobody can tell!


Exactly!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think I would pay $48000. for a pop-up!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is one butt ugly camper.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ftwildernessguy said:


> That is one butt ugly camper.


X2 on that, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Found this on.... *ahem* (cough).... a website called "treehugger"....

While it is interesting, I'm thinking I'd still upgrade someday....you can make a pig pretty with a little makeup, but at the end of the day- it's still a pig.

http://www.treehugge...opera-house.php

On edit- it dawned on me what this reminds me of. The old covered wagons, that our settlers used. "The more things change, .................."


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

jcamp said:


> I'll bet if a stiff wind came up, you could fly to your next campsite!


Well most of the beachfront campgrounds by me seem to ban any sort of tent trailer (hybrids are allowed) because the wind can get quite nasty even on a good day, an they have had tent trailers blow over and cause quite a bit of damage.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

[quote name='Calvin&Hobbes' date='08 June 2010 - 06:44 AM' timestamp='1275993863' post='386421']
Found this on.... *ahem* (cough).... a website called "treehugger"....

While it is interesting, I'm thinking I'd still upgrade someday....you can make a pig pretty with a little makeup, but at the end of the day- it's still a pig.

http://www.treehugge...opera-house.php

Stainless steel, leather, HARDWOOD..... treehugger???? I just don't get it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks nice, but too pricey! And one would still be faced with that problem of setting up or tearing down in the rain. Either way, you get wet beds!

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The interior reminds me of my old VW Campmobile, functional, minimal, everything you need with out excess, and only $48,000. I am more impressed with the [email protected] teardrop campers, an exercise in maximum usage in a minimum space. Wine Cooler? Expresso Bar? in a tent?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

If push came to shove, and I HAD to go back to a pop up, I think this would be a better route... at least for me. Seems more versitile.

http://www.sylvansport.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> If push came to shove, and I HAD to go back to a pop up, I think this would be a better route... at least for me. Seems more versitile.
> 
> http://www.sylvansport.com/


Wow, now that is minimalistic!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, like I said...if I *had* to. It's not like I would *want *to!! It'd be a tad difficult to go from the Nimitz class RQS to a row boat.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Very unique. If they bring this thing over, Im sure there will be some copycats. There always is.

Carey


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Who in the right mind would pay 58K for something that does not even come with A/C and bathroom ???


----------

